# techumseh 4000 generator questions



## 94cummins12v (May 13, 2012)

i have a techumseh 4000 generator i bought at a yard sale runs great there are a few things id like to add to it first is a kill switch it doesnt have one on it and in order to kill it i have to pull the spark plug wire off or choke it to kill it what would be the best way to add a kill switch to something that doesnt have one alread?


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

A wire from the solid state unit/coil to a switch to a place on the genrator that will ground it. Roger


----------



## 94cummins12v (May 13, 2012)

there is one conection on the top of the coil but when i have it ground it doesnt do anything now if i hoock a wire to the coil and to the top of the spark plug now that does shut it off but putting it on a toggle swithc then it runs like crap


----------



## 94cummins12v (May 13, 2012)

ok i got the kill switch issue figured out and working now my next question is i want it quieter heres my thought if i have a total of 2 barrel style mufflers would that make it quieter? it is 3/4 pipe thread so routing them is a no brainer


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

It might or it might not. Know way to know until you try. Roger


----------

